# Asia Reviews for July 2007



## KristinB (Jul 7, 2007)

*New:*

Bintan Lagoon Resort
Bali, Indonesia
Review by: Myra Lehrman

*Updated:*

Marriott's Phuket Beach Club
Phuket, Thailand
Review by: Mark and Jo Tomlinson


----------

